# FET august anyone?



## country girl (Jun 18, 2004)

Hi everyone,

We are having a FET this cycle. 
Hopefully a natural cycle but it will be changed to a medicated one if my hormone levels/lining etc arent good enough.I am currently day 10 and about to have a scan and then start OPK at home. Any one else doing a cycle at the moment?

Country Girl


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Country Girl I am have medicated FET at the moment due for ET on 20th August!  

Very nervous they are thawing all 4   of mine on the 18th August then they will ring me this will be a long morning I bet!  

I have 13 days of Injections left and I am taking Progynova to make lining of womb thick enough!

How many froties do you have? 

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thought I should join you.  I have my baseline scan on Monday 11th, so hopefully ET about 10-14 days later.

I KNOW the odds are against us, but I'm holding on to the fact that we're using embryos from the same batch that gave us Thomas, so hopefully they're extra special ones!  

Just to say that it feels every bit as bad doing it after a successful pregnancy ... I know we've been blessed once, so part of me feels guilty for wanting a second baby.  However now we have Thomas it just seems so important to give him a little brother or sister if we possibly can.

Katy x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Good luck Katy for tomorrow and ET.    

My FET is about the 20th August If they thaw out I am very nervous about this  

I am having a medicated cycle and my last injection is next Monday yipppeeeeeee!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Thanks for your good wishes - they worked    I'm back from the clinic and everything is fine, so off we go    

Lining thin and clean, ovaries "quiet" so I've just started Progynova today, plus low-dose aspirin (which I had last time).  The Progynova starts on 2mg per day, then goes up to 4mg from Friday.  Next scan is a week on Wednesday (20th).  

Katy x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey all

Mind if I join you?  Am having medicated FET and have been down regging since 27 July.  Just waiting for baseline scan on 20th August to see what happens next.

How's everyone getting on?

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi,

Can I join as well? Got af yesterday and will be doing a natural FET in Poland. Getting scanned here first and then going over on the 25th Aug and hopefully ET will be a few days later. I've got 3 frozen embies ( hope they thaw ok). 

Good luck to all my fellow FETers.

Love
Cat xx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

hey, dont forget about me ( spinny1 knows me from july/aug buddies )im due for FET on 19th of the frosties defrost !!!! Currlenty on 2mg progynova 3 x a day and have a day 10 scan thursday 14th - then will know if def going ahead on 19th !!!!! Yay others going through it at same time as me - was alone last cycle xxx

daisy xxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey daisy

Just wanted to say hello and welcome and wish you lots and lots of luck for 19th.  Will keep everything crossed and keep sending     and    your way.

We have baseline scan on 20th August so a bit behind you.....

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

good luck cherriepie xxxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Daisy!  

xxxxx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to join.

I am at the final stages of a medicated cycle.  I did my last injection yesterday (yipee!!) and I am taking 6 x 2mg of Proynova and 4 x cyclogest daily.  

ET is booked for this afternoon if the embies defrost ok....waiting on that dreaded call from the clinic.

 to everyone.


Alba


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Alba - keeping everything crossed for you and will say a little   that your embryos defrost OK and that ET goes ahead as planned.  Do let us know what happens when you're able to!

Cherrypie, Daisy-May and Cat - really good to have some cycle buddies ... it makes such a difference to be able to share with people who know what it's all like.

Katy x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Alba - that's fab news - will keep everything crossed and send loads of   and   your way for embies to thaw well and ET go really well too. 

Katy - Completely agree.  It's making it much easier than 1st cycle of IVF.  Had joined FF last time but didn't start using it regularly until recently.

Daisy & Cat - lovely to have cycle buds so glad you joined the thread.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Alba20 (Mar 4, 2005)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all the good wishes.

Well, got the dreaded call and it seems that the embies defrosted ok, so went along as planned this afternoon and they are now back on board   so I'm now on the dreaded 2ww.

Alba


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Alba - great news    Make sure you take it easy for a few days and let those embryos settle in.

K x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Alba great news relax now!  

Hi cherriepie how are you?  

Daisy how is my cycle buddie we are only a few days apart!   

Katy how you doin chick?

I only have 6 jabs left I really can't wait!  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Alba - what fantastic news - take it easy - sending lots of     and     your way.

Spinny - I am good ta after my wobble yesterday....lol...happens to the best of us I guess.  How are you?

Daisy - How are things with you?  How are the meds going?  Am getting a little nervous about that part as not had any of those things before.

Katy - Our baseline scan is 20th at 9.30 so may see you at the clinic.  How are you getting on?

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi, im dueto start FET this month, well my period is due this weekend!! getting very nervous and have 4 frozen eggs to thaw....fingers crossed for me!!!!!! 
wold love too chat xxxxxxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hi buddies, what dose of the bum bullets ( cyclogest) you all on ??

daisy xxx

Spinny -still love ya !!! will contact soon as heads clear had a crap couple of days xxxx


----------



## cat68 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Ladies,

CG- Good luck with your natural FET. When are you starting it?

Spinny- Good luck with the thaw of embies and your ET on 20th

Katy- Hope your ET goes well at the end of Aug

CP- Good luck with your ET on 19th

Alba- Glad your ET went well. How many embies were transferred?

KBC- Good luck with FET and the 4 embies!

Well I'm on day 5 of Af and will be having an ultrasound scan next friday to check follicle growth, womb lining and then I'm going to Poland on 25th Aug and hopefully thereafter the transfer 2 days after ov. It's a natural cycle, but may have progestrone support after ET to aid the embies to implant. Nice to know we are all in the same boat!

Love and Hugs 
Cat xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Daisy-May ... I'll be having 200mg Cyclogest morning and evening, and will start taking them 2-3 days before ET. Mine may be higher than some people I guess because of my age ... I'm nearly *40*

Hi to everyone else ... better go and get supper sorted now.

Katy x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

How are you all?

Daisy I am on 2   bullets a day 400mg in each one! From this Saturday but I only have 4 jabs left I am soooooo made up!  

Alba how you feeling after ET hunny?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## daisyizzy (May 21, 2008)

hi can I join you ladies, I am about to start FET, AF arrived today so will have an appointment day 21 i guess, had a FET last year but miscarried very early, fresh icsi earlier this year, went to blasts but BFN, got 6 blasts frozen so fingers crossed.

wishing all you ladies lots of luck

daisy-izzy xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Just back from the clinic and the good news is my lining is thick enough to go ahead with FET.  They thaw the embryos tomorrow, so that'll be an anxious wait by the phone!  If they look OK then ET should be Saturday morning.

Katy x


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Great news Katy good luck for thaw tomorrow!

Well I am Pupo not very confident at all one (grade 2) 5 cells and (grade 3) 5 cells so wish me luck

Hello to everyone else!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Trishy (Jan 25, 2008)

Spinny - I see you are officially PUPO!     

All the luck in the world to you and positive thinking now!


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Spinny - PUPO  - fab news!!!  Will be keeping everything crossed and sending you lots and lots of   and  

Katy - good luck with thaw tomorrow.    

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks girls going   already 2 weeks will kill me!

Already thinking of doing test on 11 day if I make it til then as I bled last time on day 8 and AF arrived shortly after that!

Good luck to everyone else!  I am off work for nearly 2 weeks DH is off with me next week!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Spinny - well done!  Sending you lots of     Sounds like you've got your 2WW sorted in terms of taking it easy.  When you're off work make sure you do enough to keep your mind occupied, although nothing too strenuous!

Quick update from me: 3 out of 4 embryos survived the thaw.  Now need to   they start to divide.  ET booked for Saturday at 12 noon ... feeling a nervous wreck already.

Hello to everyone else,

love Katy x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Good luck to you Katy - im doing ok , had 2 day 6 blasts put back on tuesday so now on the dreaded 2ww - 

Im going   already ... and its only the end of day 2 !!

Aargh !!!

daisy xxxxx LOVE AND LUCK TO ALL


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey all

Just on very quickly....

Katy - that's grest news!  Will keep fingers crossed.

Daisy - will be keeping fingers crossed for you too.

Sending you both   and  

Cherriepie    

xxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello everyone,

Katey great news good luck for tomorrow I will be thinking of you hunny  

How are you cherriepie and Daisy?

Daisy are you tempted to test early?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Katy good luck for tomorrow - will be routing for you xxx

Spinny im doing ok, as i said on another thread i think ive had implantation bleeding which lasted abotu half a day. Even though im only on day 3 the embies were 6 days old so that really makes me on day 9 - so perfect for implantaion....... thats what im hoping it was !!!! Ive also got a banging head and seam to eat all the time ( i know that could be down to the progynova tho ) As for testing early - you just try to stop me !!!! Prob will start to test from tues onwards, so officially after a week but embies will be 13 days old by then .... i go back to school, im a teacher on 1st sept so if its negative need to know sooner rather than later to prepare myself. Its not an easy school i work in and if in not in tip top condition the kids will eat me alive!!!

Cherrypie, hope your doing ok ?

daisy xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sounds very promising Daisy I am sure it was implantation hunny  

I am so hungry as well can't stop eating at the moment but hey ho it's got to be done!

I am only on day 3 of 2ww and my embies are day 5 today should be implanting tomorrow or Sunday all being well 

LOL Spinny xxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Got it all crossed for you spinny - have you heard from Nicole ?


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Daisy no I haven't heard from Nicole I think she was going away for a few days!

Spinny xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Sending you some more bubbles for luck xxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey all

How is everyone?

Spinny - I am good thanks.  Had some bleeding but clinic have reassured me that it's normal so am just waiting for the progynova to kick in but not sure if lining will be thick enough by next Friday but trying to stay positive.  How the 2WW going?

Daisy - How are things going with your 2WW.  See you are going to be testing early.  We did last time too....lol.  It just starts to get to you and I had some symptoms and just kept thinking is this it or am I imagining it.  Good luck for testing on Tuesday if I don't get chance to get back on before then.

Katy - Good luck for tomorrow.  Sending heaps of   your way.

Alba - How are you?

Kerriebluecat - just wanted to sat welcome to the thread and will be keeping fingers crossed for you.

Cat68 - Are you all set for your trip to Poland?  Am sending lots of   .

DaisyIzzy - Welcome to the thread.  So sorry to hear about m/c and BFN.  Will keep fingers crossed and send you lots of  

Does anyone know if early cleavage 5 day embies are good thing or not?  Nurse wouldn't say one way or the other as "nothing is guaranteed".  She is new to the job but didn't really give me any info about them.  Just hoping they are strong enough to survive the thaw.

Happy Friday to everyone.     

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi again
well typically mt P was 5 days late, but finally now able to call clinic and go for my first scan  next friday!
would love some advice etc, how many scans do u have? when about roughly does FET happen
so nervous too that none will thaw!!!! oh my , so much to think about!!!
would love to hear from anyone!!!!!!
kerri x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Kerribluecat - hi and welcome to you sweetie ... do you know if you will be having a medicated or natural FET 

daisy xx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Kerriblue - it will depends on if you are having natural or medicated FET.  Sounds like its natural cycle if you are having baseline scan next week.  Either way, great news that you are starting so soon. 

I am having medicated FET so started spray on day 1 of period.  Had baseline scan 3.5 weeks later (20th August) although that is a little longer than usual I think.  Have started progynova and will take that until next scan on 29th.  If all is well then embryo transfer would be 4-5 days after that depending on when embryologists decide to do the thaw.

Don't have any experience of natural FET so wouldn't want to say something and it be totally wrong.  There are a couple of ladies on this thread who have had/are having a natural cycle (I think) so they will be able to help with this.

Good luck!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi
lovely too  hear from you!
i believe im having a natural FET as no mention of drugs so far etc.
my periods have always been regular since i Had my IVF miricle boy last aug, and typically this month i was 5 days late!
hope it can all go ahead, but still shocked all 4 were frozen together and all 4 will be thawed!!
kerri x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Kerri, i can give you a bit of info on a natural FET as i started one this cycle until my body refused to do what it was meant to do .... 

So they scan you after you on day 8 i believe and they are looking at your ovaries and lining to see how thick it is. They are looking to find the folly that containg the biggest egg and the one that will 'pop'. As for the lining my clinic said they hoped it was about 8mm at this point.

Then using the OPK kits you can get from boots ( suggest you use the digital ones as they are easy to read and you cant get it wrong) YOu havd to check for your hormone surge ( if your cycle is 28 days you can expect your surge around day 14 ish ) 

Once your surge is detected you are called in for bloods i believe and your embies are replaced at the correct time ...

daisy xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi there
thanku for the info! im usually 30 days!?? but typically out of the blue 35 this month, probably me worrying  
getting nervous but will defo get to boots and buy the gear!!! if our boots do it!?
my eggs went to blastocyst, have 4, one has already hatched so they are not holding any hope on it surviving the thaw  
wishing u all luck
keep in touch xxxxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey hang on there ... our 2 blasts survived the thaw and we had an expanding and a hatched put back 3 days ago !!!!! They are tough little buggers !!!!

Daisy xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

thats fab news and encouraging, these next few days will seem like they will drag i bet, i hate the 2ww.
sending you tons of    vibes and all the luck in the world. xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Had a phone call from the clinic this morning to say that the embryos weren't doing so well, and did we want to thaw out our other batch (3-day old from 2nd cycle in Aug 06).  We always knew that with relatively small numbers this might be necessary, so we said "yes".  In the end I have one from each batch.  Neither were top quality, but as my consultant said they're now in the best possible place.  On the plus side my lining is really good, so hopefully the extra-cosy home will make a difference.

Now on dreaded 2WW ... 

Katy x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey Katy

Just seen your post.  Good to hear that you are keeping positive and am sure that the extra-cosy home will make a difference.    

Will send loads and loads of    and    your way and keep everything crossed for you.

Cherriepie    

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hello girls how are you all?

9 days til my OTD and guess what it is like puling teeth going very very very Slow!

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

How ya feeling spinny ?

daisy xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Just had headaches today and a dizzi spell before a few twinges last night but no sore (0)(0)

So still knicker checking like a crazed mad woman!    

Just been to Tesco, tk max and starbucks with DH to break uo the day 

How are you Daisy May?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

im doing ok - very very tired and afternoon sleepinh not napping oh and eating for britain. Have had aches since day 2 and have had a few scary bleeds inc some red - but have tested early as embies are now 12 days old ( 6 day transfer ) and its positive .... will be hallp when the line gets stronger and then conf by blood test on OTD 

my boobs not sore at all but ive got stretch marks on them now !!!!

did you buy anything nice today ??

daisy xx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

OMG DaisyMay - that's really good news!!!  Will be keeping everything well abd truly crossed until OTD.  I am sooooo pleased for you.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Daisy-May that is fantastic news it must put your mind at rest hunny  

I bought a top for the Gym because if this is a BFN again I will be straight back there it is the only thing keeps me sane in between tx.

How are Cherriepie?

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Whats the latest with you cherriepie 

Spinny - whats a gym ?     Havnt seen one of thoes in bloody ages !!!!

daisy x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey I am good thanks

As for the gym - last time I was there I had an allergic reaction so never been back for ages.....lol.  I do walk everywhere though so that's my excuse...lol.

I am still pill popping until Friday but it's not looking good that linig will have thickened up as have had bleeding and spotting pretty much since started progynova (had one day without it) so will just have to wait and see what happens on Friday.  Trying not to think about it too much and stay positive but got a feeling that they will have to up the dose so may take a little longer to get to ET stage. 

Daisy - when is OTD?

Spinny - when are you testing?

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

HI
well i go for my first scan on friday and the last few days cant stop fretting ( the more i try to chill the worse it is!) feeling really tired after a busy summer ( DH off as teachers). feel like im getting a cold 
fab news daisy m!!!!!! fingers and toes crossed and sending tons of baby glue!!!!!!!
hope everyone is well and gyms...yeh what are they again hehe!!!
hope everyone has a good week xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Kerriblue good luck for scan on Friday!  

Cherriepie My OTD is 3rd Sept!  

Big hello Daisy how is you today?  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Daisy-May: great news!  Will keep everything crossed that you get the result confirmed on the official day.

Best wishes to Spinny, Cherrypie, Kerriebluecat; hope you're all doing well.  As to the gym question, I go to the same gym as my consultant, so I'm officially banned from going there at the moment ... and he'll know if I'm cheating  

Feeling really tired and grotty at the moment; think it's the combination of Progynova and Cyclogest dragging me down a bit.  Had lovely bank holiday weekend with DH doing just about everything ... lifting Thomas everywhere, changing all the nappies etc etc.  Unfortunately he's away on business for a couple of days now, so I'm back to doing all the usual stuff.  Being very careful about lifting Thomas; on my last cycle I was told not to lift anything heavier than a bag of sugar during 2WW, but that's not really possible now!  

Better go and get dressed now ... SIL coming for coffee in about an hour's time!

Katy x


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Afternoon All

Kerribluecat - good luck with scan on Friday!!!

Spinny - Not too long to go then although bet it feels like years - 3rd September is my Mum and Dad's anniversary so will be sure to remember and send you some   that day.  If all goes to plan and lining has thickened then I think I may be having ET that day depending on what embryologists say.  Don't want it to be 1st or 2nd as that is my birthday and my little sisters so want to enjoy them......lol.  
DaisyMay - How are you today?

Cherriepie    

xxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi all
finding it a real comfort to come on most days! but now getting confused hearing about med FET, and dummy cycles\
i was just told to call when my period came and then book a scan..is this it? surely they may give me something when i go on friday which will be day 9 of my cycle!
feeling pretty low about it as all my friends are popping babies out all over the place!!! as this is are onlt hope as have no more funds to try again!!!
trying hard to relax but the more i do the more i think!!!! arrggghhh female brain!!!!!!
hope all is well with everyone
xx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Kerribluecat,

It sounds like your clinic does FET the same way as mine.  Some people have to down-regulate first ... usually by sniffing a drug such as Synarel.  Mine doesn't bother with this stage and starts at the beginning of your cycle.  Anyway, here's how mine has gone so far:

Phone clinic the day AF starts to arrange baseline scan between day 2-5 of cycle (i.e. during your period).  This is to check that the womb lining is thin, which it should be at this stage.  Lining was fine so started Progynova.  This is an oestrogen hormone that stops you from ovulating and also thickens the lining.  I was prescribed 1x 2mg tablet for 4 days, then 2x 2mg for 5 days.  Then had update scan to see if lining had thickened ... it had!  Progynova increased to 3x 2mg for 4 days and started Cyclogest pessaries (twice per day) that day too.  ET was then 4 days after that.

Hope that helps - after our consultation I was told exactly the same as you ... "just phone us when your period starts to arrange a scan".

Good luck, Katy x


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

cheers hun
it all seems so daunting, i hope by day 9 then if i need some medication its not too late, but i assume they know what they r doin!! want to be the cost of them!
im also miffed that they will be thawing all 4 of my eggs too!!
which clinic r u at?
my mind is stiring and so want to hope they thaw! xxxxx


----------



## Katy H (Aug 22, 2006)

Hi Kerri,

I imagine they'll explain all the drugs you need when you go for your scan.  Don't be too downhearted that they need to thaw out all 4 frosties - remember that they'll be choosing the best one/two for ET.  Sometimes they don't survive the thaw so that's why they need to do all of them (I had 3 out of 4 survive the thaw).

Katy x


----------



## Bewley (Oct 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Can I join in   Nerve racking time at the mo as our embies are being thawed tomorrow, doing my best not to think too much as otherwise I keep thinking what if.. you know how it is  
I'm on a medicated cycle, its interesting to see all the different protocols that are used, I've had the lot, Suprefract to downreg and then continued alongside the progynova to prevent me ovulating, was finally able to stop the nasal spray sunday as started progesterone as we're going for blast needed to be timed to start it 6 days before so doing the lovely pessaries   As a nice added stress we're doing FET abroad so will phone the clinic from the airport Friday morning to see if our frosties have made it and then hope some more that develop into blasts for ET saturday morning  
Fortunately we're flying from Heathrow this time as Gatwick has a strike going on friday. Got as organised as can possibly be but very hard that so much can't control isn't it  

Feeling tired with a nasty headache so having a lazy lazy day. I'm at the stage where on here searching to see how many embies have survived the thaw and kept dividing as keeping having visions of calling the clinic and saying its not good news and leaving the airport. That be a first never left without getting on a plane first!! Trying not to dwell on it though as don't feel the negativity helps, its just that protective mechanism that kicks in to try and protect from the unexpected.

Well thats me, doing my best to take it a day at a time, roll on Saturday night when be back home and this part be behind us, then just the 2ww to contend with   How is everyone else doing?

Bewley x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Morning all, sorry will sort personals out later but thought i would let you know that my tests and coming up very positive now. The last cycle i had a chem preg but the lines were not as strong as they are now and the clearblue digitals and coming up positive within abotu 30 seconds !!

OLD is officially not for 6 days but clinic have said they will do bloods tomorrow monring as i go back to school mnday ( im a teacher ) 

However i feel so calm and at ease oh and PREGNANT !!!!! 

Woke for the first time this morning and did not need to test coz i just know... will keep you posted and let you know what results say and will do personals later this afternoon ( whe i i should be olannign and working for next week )

daisy xxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

thaku Katy, we seem quite similiar as I had my IVF miricale son a year ago, Samuel and now trying for alittle bro or sis.
Its so tuff to have to come back to this all again though especially when u know IT can Happen!!!!!!!!

Good luck Bewey, welcome xx

how is everyone
roll on tomorrow when i get to that clinic!!!!!, as my AF was so late im thinking they may say i cant try this month? x


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

So hows everyone feeling this morning ?

daisy xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hi all,

Daisy were have you been chick?

I went to see Batman yesterday it was fab don't usually like that sort of thing but it was good!

6 days til we test    I hope these next 6 go quicker than last week  

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Spinny - i too saw batman yeaterday - wow its FAB !!!!

Any symptoms yet ?

Me still testing positive but bloods tom morning will prove it 100 % for me - then i can jump for joy xxx


----------



## spinny1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Daisy all the luck in the world for bloods tomorrow hunny   

Not really any symptoms for me headaches on and off not sure what to think   

LOL Spinny xxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

hi there
daisy may- how r u feeling
katy - hows the waiting
hope everyone is well
fingers crossed for my scan xxx


----------



## daisy-may (Oct 11, 2007)

Im ok except just burst into tears watching eastenders !!!!! If its not the hormones then there has to be something wrong with me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

     

daisy xxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Evening

Hope everyone is well!

Eastenders was so sad......blub blub....lmao

Anyway, be back soon for catch up.  Getting myself organised cos have a really busy day tomorrow and have scan at clinic too - don't know how I am going to fit it all in!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kerribluecat (Nov 20, 2006)

lol i only watched the last 5 mins and cried too!!!!  
bloody hormones hehe
good luck with scan tomorrow Cherripie xxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Thanks Kerri - good luck with your appointment too.  Fingers crossed for you.    

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cherriepie (Nov 3, 2007)

Hi All

Hope everyone is well!

I had check up scan today but lining hadn't thickened enough (was 4.6mm).  Not too worried though as it means I definitely get to enjoy my birthday on Monday.....lol.  Has also worked in quite well with starting college (oh yeah, finally told my work to shove their job where the sun don't shine - can't remember if I posted that news already....lol).  

Oh yeah - I have my laptop back at last......yay.....soooo happy!!!  

The dose of my progynova tablets has been put up from 2mg to 6mg and I have to go back on Wedneday for another scan.  If lining has thickened up enough then my 3 little frosties will be thawed then transferred on 10th September.   that they thaw ok.

Think DH was surprised that I wasn't really disappointed that lining hadn't thickened up enough yet but hadn't expected it to as had some bleeding up until Saturday/Sunday and today was only day 9 on progynova.

Also got to speak to embryologist whilst we were there.  Our embies are day 4 (had thought they were day 5 but will be once transferred I suppose) and are Grade 2 in quality (The grades go from 1-6.  1-3 are considered pregnancy grade with 1 being absolutely pefect and textbook - please tell me I picked that up right....lol).  I was a bit miffed at first but the embryologist explained that grade 1 & 2 are really not different quality wise other than when embryo's were frozen there was still tiny nodules on the cytoplasm.  At that point it got a bit too technical but came away feeling quite positive about the quality of them.

Had also been a bit worried as have heard that success rates with FET (Frozen Embryo Transfer) are much lower but embrylogist explained that my clinic has a very good success rates with FET which are only slightly lower than using a fresh cycle so feel a little better now although still know that the chances of success are a little reduced.

Anyway, for now I have to keep pill popping!  

How is everyone?  

Luv, hugs and babydust!!!

Cherriepie

xxxxxxxxxxx

p.s.  The strangest thing happened last night.  I went into bedroom to put pj's on and seen something glinting in the light.  When I picked it up it was a charm from either a necklace or bracelet - the weird thing was that it was a stork carrying a baby.  I had asked for a sign the other night and had to ask myself was this it?


----------

